# Underworld (2004)



## mac1 (Sep 10, 2003)

Anyone seen the trailer?

Dont mean to prejudge, but my god it looks cliched, and pretty terrible to boot! A sort of Batman-meets-The-Crow-meets-The-Matrix.


----------



## GnomeoftheWest (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re:Underworld*

Heard some gaming company is sueing.  Seems it lifts character types from some games and the story is stolen from a prototype.  Must have been an inside job.


----------



## mac1 (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re:Underworld*

Or maybe its characters are just so cliched that the computer game companies think they have a case! Perhaps I should sue too, after all I have a full-length leather trench! LOL!


----------



## Gnome (Sep 20, 2003)

*Underworld*

Well.....just got back from seeing "Underworld".

Werewolves
Vampires
More spent rounds than the Matrix.

That about sums it up.
The thinest of story lines (the concept must of been a paragraph consisting of no more than two sentences, short ones at that).
Acting was in the caliber of oh, maybe, a Spanish language soap opera.
A constant background noise (I guess to cover up the fact there is no plot).
Are there really that many derelict buildings in and around London (I assume it takes place there since everyone has a British accent).
Will probably make a great video game....that's what it felt like, although I would rather it was me shooting off all that ammo. I would have shot the writer. 
Thumbs down through the floor!


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 21, 2003)

Wow! Remind me, if I ever decide to make a film, not to invite you to the premiere.

Seriously though, you've just about confirmed my suspicions on this one. It was looking decidedly dodgy in the trailer. Maybe one day producers will learn that most of the audience is looking for entertainment with a bit of substance. 
On a brighter note - I watched Ed Woods' Night of the Ghouls last night. Now that is one _bad_ film. Absolutely, unintentionally hilarious.


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 22, 2003)

I did a review of the trailer before they aired it and made my doubts about it known.  Shows how much they listen to me!  It's not a bad plot idea, maybe for a tv series a la Beauty and The Beast but they need to flesh it out more.  Because of those aforementioned doubts, I hadn't planned on seeing it but I thank you for the review, you've confirmed my initial impression.


----------



## Twelve (Sep 23, 2003)

Vampires and Werewolves?

Fighting each other?

Yum, yum...sounds like my kind of movie. It may be corny, but so are my beloved kung-fu flicks.



12


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 23, 2003)

Twelve said:
			
		

> Vampires and Werewolves?
> 
> Fighting each other?
> 
> ...


I LOVE kung-fu flicks!  Absolutely the best for just vegging-out on a rainy Saturday afternoon (along with my beloved Godzilla of course! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  Corny can be good as long as it is earnest.  A lot of movies today try too hard to be serious and edgy and end up stupid corny.  A perfect example of this (IMO) is Blade.  I know it has a huge following but I couldn't watch it.  It just seemed ridiculous to me (this from a self-admitted Godzilla lover!) with way too much blood and gore and a hero that thought he was some kind of minor god.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey, I like cheese as well as the next guy.  I have a great deal of 50s Science Fiction and Horror (only one notch up from Godzilla)*. 
But "Underworld" was trying to hard not to be cheese.  I went in wanting to like it (I had read bad things about it and always support the underdog), but it was baaaaad.  Got the feeling there was lots on the cutting room floor.  No character developement and the dumbest triplecross just for motivation's sake.  Would you believe a guy that had already crossed you once, putting you in extreme harm's way?
Listen, Kate was great eye candy, and I do enjoy a slow motion run up the wall,
but those alone don't make a reason to make a movie.  This one was ONLY made to get our money.

* "Rodan" has always been "it" for me.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 23, 2003)

50s science fiction rules!  That's what I was raised on, and I still love it - the cheesier the better.  When I was growing up, one of the local tv stations in L.A. showed old science fiction every Saturday afternoon, and every Saturday afternoon, there I was soaking it all in.  I can't even remember most of the films I saw, but "The Day the Earth Stood Still" was a staple.  So were "Invaders from Mars", "Earth vs. the Flying Saucers", "The Blob", and "The Mole People".  I remember those because they were my favorites - I've seem each of them countless times.  It's just too bad that they don't get seen more now.  It probably has to do with all of them - with the exception of "The Blob" - are black and white, which hardly get shown now, outside of cable channels like TCM and AMC, because the Men in the Suits don't think people will watch them because they aren't in color.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 23, 2003)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> 50s science fiction rules! ... It's just too bad that they don't get seen more now. It probably has to do with all of them - with the exception of "The Blob" - are black and white, which hardly get shown now, outside of cable channels like TCM and AMC, because the Men in the Suits don't think people will watch them because they aren't in color.


Black & White rules!!!
Watched "Day the Earth Stood Still" again on Sunday....more relevant today then it was in '53.  
Earth Vs the Flying Sausers, cheesy but still has Ray Harryhausen effects.
Love communist paranoia in these....Can't remember my parents being frightened of the commie threat at the time. Why did Hollywood go overboard?
It's probably all the bomb shelters being built in California.....something we wouldn't have wasted time on here in Wisconsin.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 24, 2003)

Harryhausen? Did somebody mention Harryhausen? 
You can keep all your fancy CGI. This man is the undisputed Caesar of special effects (well, him and the guy that did King Kong).
The only problem with 50s Sci-Fi is that I can no longer watch Earth Versus The Flying Saucers (I keep thinking of Mars Attacks).


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 24, 2003)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Black & White rules!!!
> Watched "Day the Earth Stood Still" again on Sunday....more relevant today then it was in '53.
> Earth Vs the Flying Sausers, cheesy but still has Ray Harryhausen effects.
> Love communist paranoia in these....Can't remember my parents being frightened of the commie threat at the time. Why did Hollywood go overboard?
> It's probably all the bomb shelters being built in California.....something we wouldn't have wasted time on here in Wisconsin.


"Why did Hollywood go overboard?"  When has Hollywood _not_ gone overboard?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Although, I have to say that, having grown up in California, I never knew anybody who had a bomb shelter.  Or if they did, they weren't sharing.  Although my grandma's house had a basement.  Hmmmmm.

Actually, a lot of it did have to do with the Red Scare and McCarthyism, I think.  "Reds under the bed" translated quite easily to "space aliens in the sky...and they're coming to get YOU".  (Which, come to think of it, is a good and fertile subject for exploration in my baby boomer project.  That just may get you a mention in the acknowledgements, Gnome.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  You are absolutely right that this is a big factor in "The Day the Earth Stood Still" (yes, it is more relevant than ever) and in "Earth vs. the Flying Saucers."  It's very evident in "Invaders from Mars", too.  They were even from the "Red" planet - how convenient.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then there was the other big factor in 50s science fiction - mutants.  That came from the new genie out of the bottle - atomic bombs.  "The Incredible Shrinking Man" was one of these, and I think "The Attack of the 50-foot Woman" was as well.  And all the huge mutant ants and spiders and whatever all.  That came out of the public fear of this powerful new weapon - and suddenly the Soviets had it, too, leading right back to the Communist Menace motive for these films.  It's a giant feedback loop, I think.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Sep 24, 2003)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> Harryhausen? Did somebody mention Harryhausen?
> You can keep all your fancy CGI. This man is the undisputed Caesar of special effects (well, him and the guy that did King Kong).
> The only problem with 50s Sci-Fi is that I can no longer watch Earth Versus The Flying Saucers (I keep thinking of Mars Attacks).


There was a documentary on Ray Harryhausen two or three months ago on one of the cable movie channels that was absolutely fabulous.  I wish I could remember the name of it.  Incredible stuff he did.

And, yes, the effects in King Kong were wild.  Especially when you see the uncensored version, which put back in a lot of stuff that was deemed too repulsive for earlier audiences, and especially for television audiences.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 24, 2003)

The idea that sci-fiction essentially fed from the fears of communism - either directly or indirectly - is fascinating idea. I've never really looked at it like that.


----------



## Twelve (Sep 24, 2003)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> Harryhausen? Did somebody mention Harryhausen?
> You can keep all your fancy CGI. This man is the undisputed Caesar of special effects


Amen. The guy was a genius.

Anyways, I want to comment on a couple of points on this thread:

Kung Fu Movies: Ohhhhhhhh! Now you got it! The old ones, right? Here's a typical kung-fu movie dialogue.

"Who are you?"

"I am Wan Chin of the Wu-Tang Clan! And you are?"

"Ha! I spit on the Wu-Tang Clan! I am Ching Wang of the Shaolin Style!"

"*******! How dare you insult the Wu-Tang Clan!"(The word "*******" is the only bad word used in these old Kung-Fu movies, and it is used at least 50 times per film)

"Why you!"

And then the fighting begins, with that cool face-slap sound effect over and over, the occasional grunt, the flapping robes, the funny dancing. I love that stuff...

Blade: Yeah, that was an example of a movie trying to be too cool. But I thought that Blade 2 was quite good, actually.

12


----------



## dwndrgn (Sep 24, 2003)

Twelve - you've got it down pat!  What I love about the fights in those old kung-fu flicks is the way they always pause every few hits, it's like a respect thing almost.  When I saw what you wrote about '*******' I laughed out loud.  You are so right!  Now I feel like seeing some right now...I tried to find some of the older stuff at the video store once and they don't carry it.  One of my favorites was the original Drunken Master where he carried this huge urn of wine around with him and faught with it in his arms.  He would always stop to drink in the middle of a fight.

Gnome, Rodan?  What about Mothra?  You've got to love those tiny twins singing to a giant moth!

One of the things that kills me about those old Godzilla films is the 'fleeing the city' scenes.  Everyone runs screaming but they don't show any panic on their faces...except in the closeups.  It's like an everyday occurrance..."Oh, it's those darn monsters again.  Maybe I'll go visit my parents in Yokahama."
And another cool thing to look for is the guy in the 'suit'.  You can tell when sometimes he has lost control of what he's doing, and the tail is doing whatever it wants to do and he probably can't see where he's walking and it just cracks me up.  I get a mental image of this wiry little Japanese guy inside freaking out because he's completely lost and he might lose this way cool job!


----------



## Twelve (Sep 25, 2003)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Twelve - you've got it down pat! What I love about the fights in those old kung-fu flicks is the way they always pause every few hits, it's like a respect thing almost. When I saw what you wrote about '*******' I laughed out loud. You are so right! Now I feel like seeing some right now...I tried to find some of the older stuff at the video store once and they don't carry it. One of my favorites was the original Drunken Master where he carried this huge urn of wine around with him and faught with it in his arms. He would always stop to drink in the middle of a fight.


 
Ohhhh! Now you're bringing it back!

Well, yeah, fighting was a matter of respect for one another's styles, even if you didn't respect the guy you were fighting. You ever notice how they often get into these complicated hand and arm knots? And then you notice that either one of them would be WIDE open for a kick? But see, that's the point...you DON'T kick unless your style allows for it. It's all about style!

Sheesh...Drunken Master is probably my favorite as well. I especially love the part where they show him training the various drunken styles...

Drunken Master 2 was cool as well!!

12


----------



## RivenBorn (Oct 20, 2003)

The concept was good. I mean the storyline had a possibility to be good however they tried to hard to make it dark and mysterius. Why does every vampire film have to be that way? Plus I enjoyed the whole concept just not the acting or the matrix gothic feel. It was to post modern trying to be gothic ideal. It was just strange and to wacky.


----------



## In Odder Words (Oct 30, 2003)

*Yep, I gotta AGREE!!!*



			
				littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> 50s science fiction rules! That's what I was raised on, and I still love it - the cheesier the better. When I was growing up, one of the local tv stations in L.A. showed old science fiction every Saturday afternoon, and every Saturday afternoon, there I was soaking it all in. I can't even remember most of the films I saw, but "The Day the Earth Stood Still" was a staple. So were "Invaders from Mars", "Earth vs. the Flying Saucers", "The Blob", and "The Mole People". I remember those because they were my favorites - I've seem each of them countless times. It's just too bad that they don't get seen more now. It probably has to do with all of them - with the exception of "The Blob" - are black and white, which hardly get shown now, outside of cable channels like TCM and AMC, because the Men in the Suits don't think people will watch them because they aren't in color.


-----------------------------------------------
Really OLD scary flicks were GREAT... and the proof is there in... black and white... 
Do YOU remember a film titled "The Crawling Eye?" I never got ta see it, but I'd always imagine some unsuspecting victim hearing a knock at their front door, and unsuspectingly asking:"Who is it?"
Little would they realize the full meaning of the reply:"It is... EYE..."


----------



## ray gower (Jun 21, 2004)

As we have Ms Beckinsale's other Vampire flick, Van Helsing. I thought I would try this one as well.

The Vampires and Werewolfs (Lychen) are engaged in a thousand year old war, each attempting to wipe the other out. The Lychen are about to unleash an ultimate weapon that will bring the war to an end (Seems to involve blue glowing bullets?), whilst the complacent Vampires are getting ready to boogie.
Enter Selene (Ms Beckinsale), who seems to have a thing for tight black PVC lace up corsets in this one too, literally, by jumping from a ten story building and landing flat on her feet. She is a hunter, dedicated to finding and exterminating werewolves everywhere.

What follows is a plot of family back-biting, scheming, manipulation and treachery that is the more standard fare of those ghastly 'life' soaps, though it works better here. The head of the vampire family is plotting with the Lychen to overthrow the supreme Vampire Council, by assasination. Meanwhile Selene jumps off another building and falls in (love?) with a mere human, who has been bitten by a werewolf and who turns out to be the carrier of the ultimate gene that brings convergence between werewolves and vampires.
Selene jumps off a building, kills daddy who started all this anyhow. End of film.

It is a much better film than Van Helsing, no cute baby vampires, unhinged Frankensteins or such silliness to confuse things. This is a straight action thriller.


----------



## philoSCIFI (Jun 22, 2004)

I thought Underworld was awesome. I didn't see the uncut version, but I did watch it as well as the extras that came with the DVD. 

Compared to Van Helsing? I dunno as I haven't seen it yet and plan on waiting til it comes to DVD. The intro comic DVD thing that is available was awesome. Some interesting info and a great intro to the story if you've never read/heard/seen anything about it.


----------



## Evolution (Jun 23, 2004)

Underworld is a fantastic film, especially when you take into account the limited budget they had to play with.  When you compare it with something like Van Helsing (a huge big budget film) you would expect it to shrivel up and hide in a corner.  But no, Underworld comes out fighting and in my opinion is just as good a film, if not better.


----------



## Krystal (Oct 2, 2004)

Awesome movie, totally love it.  It have two of my favorite theme stories, vampires and werewolf so I know I would enjoy it. It was cool to see that it have some premises like many of the books I have read.  The action was awesome and the story was great.  But I can see why so many people have compare it to the Matrix and Blade, it definitely have the same kind of feeling.  But since I love the other two doesn't have a problem with that. 

Krystal


----------



## BandSmurf (Dec 2, 2004)

*Underworld*

Who's seen, and what'd you think?  This is particular directed at Kate Beckinsale fans... what do you think of her turn towards action movies?  Van Helsing and Underworld, very close together, are we seeing her trying to break out of her typecasting history?


----------



## Silk (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: Underworld*

I really liked the film from a general entertainment perspective I haven't seen it for a while but I’m sure there were al sorts of picky things that really annoyed me about it but generally it was fun.

I also liked the concept hat werewolves and vampires shared a common ancestor, an idea I’d come across before.

As for Kate Beckinsale I thought the role quite suited her and a bit of a change form her previous stuff - I can not say the same for her role in Van Helsing, although I thought that film was also fun it was a bit too much of Kate being an action heroin


----------



## rune (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: Underworld*

I really enjoyed this movie it was much better than I thought it would be an I particularily enjoyed the werewolf/vampire war theme


----------



## LadyFel (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: Underworld*

I liked it, it was ok...
As for Kate, I haven't really seen her in much else so I try not to judge too much...I did read that she didn't want to do VH at first because of the stories being on the same theme, but I don't really see her as trying to break out of any typecasting, as far as I know she's had pretty different roles over the years, just not in very well known movies...


----------



## BandSmurf (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Underworld*

Ah... and that would be why I don't know them!  I don't watch TV too much (don't have one in my dorm room by choice) so the only movies I hear about are the big ones normally.  

I liked it too, I definitely got the feeling that a sequel was supposedly to be possible, which I'm hoping for personally.  I'd like to see how they plan to explain the vampires being led by a half & half, but hunting one down at the same time, and how they plan to resolve having one remaining "elder" type vampire left.  

~BandSmurf


----------



## LensmanZ313 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Underworld*

I liked the film and am buying the unrated director's cut soon; I'm also looking forward to the sequel.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Underworld*

the movie had so much potential. unfortunatly not realised in the main. however my son loves it. it has all the elements he looks for in moives. pow pows (guns), brom broms (cars) fighting, and a car going into water. I nearly forgot. a naughty woe woe (dog). hehehe


----------



## Space Monkey (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Underworld*

I was buzzed at the idea of Underworld, but sorely disappointed when I saw it.  They had a great theme and basis for the best film ever, and did so little with it.
It's about time they made the Anita Blake films and showed how supernatural politics works in *real* life.  Sam Raimi should do the Anita trilogy after he finishes with Spidey. 
Thought Van Helsing was great though - the style reminded me of a League of Extraordinary Gentlemen, which I only saw last night for the first time ever.


----------



## LadyFel (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Underworld*



			
				Princess Ivy said:
			
		

> the movie had so much potential. unfortunatly not realised in the main. however my son loves it. it has all the elements he looks for in moives. pow pows (guns), brom broms (cars) fighting, and a car going into water. I nearly forgot. a naughty woe woe (dog). hehehe


O God, you're describing my one year old  But he hasn't seen Underworld yet...still too young...


----------



## Sirathiel (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Underworld*

I was very doubtful at first (before seeing it). But I quite enjoyed it in the end. It had some good plot ideas, but, if I remember correctly, it didn't go very deep.

Still, it was fun to watch!


----------



## BandSmurf (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Underworld*

No, it didn't get to go too deep into the background behind the plot which is why I'm really hoping there's a second movie that will.  Unfortunetly, I'm not sure if they'll do that even if they do have a second movie.  I've noticed sequels tend to be more action and less talk than the first, if you know what I mean.  Crossing my fingers though!

~BandSmurf


----------



## Sirathiel (Dec 9, 2004)

*Re: Underworld*



			
				BandSmurf said:
			
		

> No, it didn't get to go too deep into the background behind the plot which is why I'm really hoping there's a second movie that will.  Unfortunetly, I'm not sure if they'll do that even if they do have a second movie.  I've noticed sequels tend to be more action and less talk than the first, if you know what I mean.  Crossing my fingers though!
> 
> ~BandSmurf



Yeah, sequels that live up to the first film or surpass it even are more than rare... But hope's the last thing that dies.


----------



## Alysheba (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Underworld*

I liked it fine. It wasn't one of my favorites but if I had to compare it to Van Helsing, I liked this one more. Vampire movies always intrigue me, and I hope the second one will be better than this. I think they could've done more with the story, but oh well.


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 23, 2006)

4 Underworld threads merged into one.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 14, 2006)

I watched this at the weekend - liked the costumes, but the characters were all very flat. Often pretty to look at, but lacking a lot of life.

Did they improve with Underworld Revolution?


----------



## Sibeling (Nov 16, 2006)

I think it only got worse - half of the Underworld revolution consisted of flashbacks to the first film, the other half was simply boring.


----------



## Joel007 (Nov 16, 2006)

The first film was original and good looking. Evolution was no longer original like the first one. It was pretty much just an extension of the original, that went on for too long. 
I have both, and i enjoy watching them. Well done films with weird storylines.
Its a good watch if you're not looking for a film that makes any sense 
braindead tv watching forever!


----------



## Marky Lazer (Nov 16, 2006)

Evolution shouldn't have been made.


----------

